# Bello Chilean Juice Buckets



## Racer (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anyone else picked up this name brand juice this year? If so did you test your juice for numbers? I didn't use my ph meter for testing (just used ph test strips after tasting the juice). 
I got the following #'s
Chardonnay s.g. 1.100 ph 4.4
Viognier s.g. 1.096 ph 4.4
Sauvignon Blanc s.g. 1.090 ph 3.8 
I didn't do more accurate testing last night due to how late I got back home after picking up the buckets.


----------



## sailavie (Apr 22, 2011)

Racer - I got the Chardonnay and the Riesling and my readings are about the same as yours on the Chardonnay. I use a Ph meter and test strips they indicated the same on the Ph. The Ph is off from what I expected from a white( I was looking for 3.2-3.5). I adjusted it a little, but decided to let it go through the primary fermentation before doing more adjustments. My primary fermentation temp is around 63F so I expect it to take a couple weeks before anything.


----------



## Racer (Apr 22, 2011)

First of all, Welcome to winemaking talk! Second, thanks for helping confirm my readings on this years juice from this company.I did do adjustments on the juice pre-ferment too. I'll try and look at the ph again after fermentation and de-gassing is done on buckets. Since I'm in Joliet I'm sure my basement will be keeping my fermentation down at about the same temps as you have going.


----------



## Flem (Apr 22, 2011)

Picked up a Carmenere the other day. Initial SG was around 1.090, I haven't done any other testing as of yet. It was 39* F when I opened it. It took a couple of days for it to really get started. I used a brew belt to warm it up.


----------



## sailavie (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome message - I've been monitoring the forum for a while, but as you can see I haven't posted - but that will change.

I'm expecting some Chilean Malbec grapes in a few weeks. The crush/destem will be taken care of when I pick them up, but I'm starting to look around for a press. I'd prefer to rent one of possible - any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2011)

The Home Brew shop in St. Charles is were I rented a press from before finally buying one. Ed and his staff are real friendly and helpful. Just be careful if you start taste testing the beer or wine there. You might need to hang out for awhile before trying to drive home


----------



## MinVin (May 1, 2011)

Flem said:


> Picked up a Carmenere the other day. Initial SG was around 1.090, I haven't done any other testing as of yet. It was 39* F when I opened it. It took a couple of days for it to really get started. I used a brew belt to warm it up.



Flem, did you get a pH reading on your Carm? I still need to get some strips and/or a test kit. I am thinking that I want to do a MLF on mine. I did not do an MLF on my Carm last spring, but I did not oak it then as I plan to this time.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2011)

MLF will help. I do MLF on all my red juices (CA, Italian and Chilean).


----------



## Runningwolf (May 1, 2011)

MinVin said:


> Flem, did you get a pH reading on your Carm? I still need to get some strips and/or a test kit. I am thinking that I want to do a MLF on mine. I did not do an MLF on my Carm last spring, but I did not oak it then as I plan to this time.



MinVin welcome to the forum. When you get a chance how about going to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself and what your making or have made. There is quiet a few of us that live not too awfully far from you and we get together quiet often if you're interested.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2011)

OMG ! !

Another western PA'er


----------



## Flem (May 1, 2011)

MinVin said:


> Flem, did you get a pH reading on your Carm? I still need to get some strips and/or a test kit. I am thinking that I want to do a MLF on mine. I did not do an MLF on my Carm last spring, but I did not oak it then as I plan to this time.



I didn't get the pH yet, but I will for you. OMG, you're only about 20 minutes away from me. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MinVin (May 1, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> MinVin welcome to the forum. When you get a chance how about going to the introductions thread and tell us a bit about yourself and what your making or have made. There is quiet a few of us that live not too awfully far from you and we get together quiet often if you're interested.





Flem said:


> I didn't get the pH yet, but I will for you. OMG, you're only about 20 minutes away from me. Welcome to the forum.



Thanks for the welcome everyone! I took your advice and introduced myself (thread now approved). I have to admit that I saw a lot of Western PA'ers when browsing, which is part of what made it even more compelling to join!  I'm always interested in meeting new peeps. (The wifey, OTOH, is my little introvert who I must keep happy. )

Thanks for the offer to take the reading, Flem! I just finished racking my Carmenere into the secondary to finish the alcoholic fermentation - but now I find myself wondering if that was a good idea considering my desire to do the MLF? Does a MLF foam up, too? How much head space would I need in the carboy - or will I be better off racking it back into the primary for the MLF?


----------



## Flem (May 3, 2011)

MinVin. The pH on the Chilean Carmenere is 3.40. I hope this helps. I decided not to do a MLF on it. I believe Dan (Runningwolf) is doing a MLF on his Carmenere. He could better answer the "foam up" question. Good Luck!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2011)

The MLF did not foam at all on the Chilean juices I had last year. They are a year old now and I have been holding off and sampling my last 2 cases of it.

Welcome to the forum from one PA'er to another. We sure are gaining in rank here.


----------



## MinVin (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Mike and Doug.

I'm starting to think I need to do more reading/research before I decide to do an MLF.


----------

